# I Want to Crew in Venice



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

I would like to crew in Venice for a tuna/other blue water trip. I have never fished there before, but it sounds fun. I am thinking about later this Spring or early Summer. I can meet you there; I have quite a drive from East Texas.

I have my gear and decent fishing knowledge, but want to learn more. I am very respecting of the skipper and his boat, and I will be willing to do my share of the work.

Jim


----------

